# Where to buy glass for DIY aquarium



## Clooney (Mar 21, 2012)

Sooo.... Trying to build my own aquarium because I want it to be a pretty specific size. I am having issues getting glass at a decent price. I got quoted at a glass shop in Abbotsford 175 plus taxes to get 5 pieces and the glass cut, the tank only measures out to around 35 gallons so its not like the pieces are that big. My question is, where should I go to get my glass?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never been able to find custom cut glass cheap. Definitely never as cheap as the cost of a comparatively sized 33g tank for your situation. If they are cutting and polishing the edges of your glass for 175 that doesn't appear to be a bad deal. I mean what's a standard 33 going for nowadays? Around 75 bucks? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always got good deals at crystal glass in chilliwack. worth a shot its just one guy that works there so you must be patient with him lol


----------



## Clooney (Mar 21, 2012)

ended up going with clearbrook glass as it was the cheapest. A few places quoted me almost 300 bucks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always been curious...We use silicone to seal our aquariums, yet it appears as though the tank manufacturers use a special silicone for the assembly of glass aquariums...is there a difference between what they use and what we use other than color?


----------

